# añadir dos display 7 seg. al circuito multiplicador de 3 bits



## elnandu (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola, he implementado en proteus 7.7, un circuito que multiplica dos datos en binario de 3 bits, en donde me da como salida un numero maximo de 49(en decimal), es decir 6 bits en binario, y aqui es donde necesito sus ayudas, ya que quiero que esos 6 bits entren a decodificadores para luego a la salida de este me entregen los datos convertidos en decimal en dos display de anodo comun o catodo comun.
Porfavor agradecere bastante su ayuda, ya que no comprendo en su totalidad el tema de circuitos combinacionales, aqui les adjunto el archivo proteus comprimido.
Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola elnandu

Lo que necesitas es un convertidor de binario natural a binario código decimal(BCD).
Hay varios métodos o procedimientos para lograr ese convertidor; esos metodos los puedes encontrar en el siguiente enlace:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_
Creo que el que te convendría es el que se desarrolla con contadores binarios y de décadas.
Analiza el circuito de capitanp en el mensaje #15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elnandu (Feb 21, 2012)

Gracias, me fue de mucha ayuda


----------

